# Does quarry entrance expire?



## Imaginetheday (Dec 2, 2017)

Do you have to get your 5 helpers within a 3 hour window? Also, can I save my quarry entrance for a different time window?


----------



## Espurr (Dec 2, 2017)

Your helpers will expire at 6 AM UTC
So 1 AM Eastern Standard, 10 PM Pacific Standard, et cetera.

You can hold off going until that point, but note that you can only use helpers to get in once per day.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

